# 19 3 yard + loaders available for hire



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi my company is The Natural Landscape and I thought I would plant this seed in reference to available snow equipment. I own 19 3 yard loaders, 6 backhoes, 9 large frame skidsteers, 3 truck mounted snowblowers, 4 trucks with bodies up to 50 yards. I also have an extensive subcontractor network. If you or anyone you know can utilize this equipment for snow emergency please contact us @ 508-466-8246 or 855-HAULSNOW

Brian Lewis


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll let my guys know we maybe going up!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Can't get the loader there they want 6 grand too truck it there!!!


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone have 19 loaders looking for subcontractors? I doubt it, but this guy is? Beware


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well that would have been interesting to read had it not been deleted.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah no kidding. The gauntlet was thrown, and answered! Did anyone see it before it got wiped? Nosey busy body here has to know!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

The OP invited the "Not So Happy" to settle things not online.


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

This should be a lesson learned on my dollar for all you.If it sounds to good to be true it is.i was promised $225 a hour also travel time. I was never paid.I would like everyone on here to know my experience with this tool! Guantlet thrown.also he never called or respond to any of my phone calls or emails, until I started a post . typical .Don't be fooled.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Tom not everone gives in to a bully. This thread is about work for my equipment, so if you don't have any work for my equipment, I would like you to stop waisting my time. I have chosen to discuss your short comings on your post you just started only because you don't give up. If you want to get together that is fine, otherwise grow up.

Brian


----------



## tbone (Oct 7, 2005)

This should be a lesson learned on my dollar for all you.If it sounds to good to be true it is.i was promised $225 a hour also travel time. I was never paid.I would like everyone on here to know my experience with this tool! Guantlet thrown.also he never called or respond to any of my phone calls or emails, until I started a post . typical .Don't be fooled.


----------

